
Songwhip – Share a music link to every platform - styfle
https://songwhip.com
======
troydavis
I'd love to see the same for public playlists. Example: an anonymous user
pastes the URL to a public playlist that someone else made on, say, Spotify.
The Web app creates a public playlist on another platform -- or even just
spits out a bookmarkable "Playlist equivalent page" that has Songwhip links
for each tracks (and the user has to play each one).

Given the number of public Spotify playlists, I'm a little surprised that
TIDAL, Deezer, or Qobuz clients don't have native support for pasting URLs to
public Spotify playlists. Even if it couldn't authoritatively match the songs
and instead played the first search result match (for artist name and song
title), it would be right 99% of the time.

~~~
elviva404
There’s actually a web app that does exactly what you are describing. It
seamlessly converts playlists between apple music to spotify and vice versa.
Check it out [https://playlistor.io/](https://playlistor.io/) .

~~~
troydavis
Thank you! This is really close. It doesn't solve my personal need but it may
work for others.

It only works with Apple Music, which isn't the app I use. Also, when I paste
a public Spotify playlist URL (source), it asks for my Apple Music credentials
instead of creating a public Apple Music playlist or if that's not possible,
generating a page with play links.

Still, it's trying to solve the same problem and may work for others. I
appreciate the link.

~~~
elviva404
You are welcome. With spotify to Apple music conversion, your credentials are
needed because the Apple music endpoint requires the user to be authenticated
to be able to create playlists. Also, after a successful conversion, the links
to each platforms playlist is listed on the web app. I thank you for checking
it out.

------
fredley
Would pay for this if you could customise the links on each platform rather
than only have the robot suggestions.

While it works fine for 'popular' music, like almost all music platforms and
tools it totally sucks for classical music (and I appreciate Songwhip is a
free and cool thing, not complaining!). While it'll mostly find the same piece
of music on different platforms, often they will be different recordings which
isn't appropriate.

I say this because linking to recordings across platforms is a key part of my
partner's workflow, and a tool like this (if customisable landing pages could
be easily created/curated) would be a game changer!

~~~
stanislavb
I'd imagine that customizable landing pages are easier to implement than
automatically generated ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
wilsonpage
Hey I'm Wilson,

I designed and built Songwhip (solo) and continue to work on it fulltime.
Happy to answer any questions :)

~~~
psnatch
I love the use of human-readable URL's. The ability to cut the song title out
and go to the Artist page (for example) is really neat. Nice work Wilson -
I'll be using it!

~~~
wilsonpage
Great, thanks for the kind words! :) I've been working on the project for
almost 3 years, so it hasn't been a quick hack by any means. I came from a
front-end background and have had to learn the whole stack.

------
anandchowdhary
Looks great! I made a similar open-source project last year called
Sharer.link:
[https://github.com/AnandChowdhary/sharer.link](https://github.com/AnandChowdhary/sharer.link),
which also supports podcasts, movies, and audiobooks. Here's an example link
of the same song: [https://sharer-link.netlify.app/song/beautiful-people-
fea-14...](https://sharer-link.netlify.app/song/beautiful-people-
fea-1464549657).

~~~
anandchowdhary
Quick sidenote: This was built as a frontend app, no backend, which directly
talks to the iTunes API in the browser. As a hack, it uses DuckDuckGo's !ducky
feature for links.

------
smcleod
I usually use [https://song.link](https://song.link), but this looks good too.

~~~
wilsonpage
Keen to hear any feedback you have :)

~~~
smcleod
For me, two key things with a product like this matter most (other than
accuracy):

1\. There is a good preview when the link is shared on networks such as Slack,
Twitter etc.

2\. It’s fast / low latency, the lower the barrier to sharing with others the
better and the less something gets in my way the more likely I am to use it.

Keep up the great work!

------
mfkp
I've used [https://odesli.co/](https://odesli.co/) in the past (formerly
song.link) - seems like the same thing, useful service.

------
lucasjans
As a PWA on Android this is great! I can share from Spotify and then it opens
a Songwhip link to share. Solves a minor problem I have about sharing music
links.

~~~
wilsonpage
Great to hear you're using the PWA share intent. I really haven't promoted
this enough :)

------
discostrings
Right before checking HN, I'd spent a few hours thinking about how to approach
this very problem!

Where are you fetching or how are you determining the track IDs for each
service? Is it a simple metadata search through each API, are you using some
of the reference data from Musicbrainz, or is there another good source of
these relationships available?

The Echo Nest used to have a great open-access API for cross-referencing track
IDs called Rosetta Stone. Unfortunately, Spotify discontinued it a few years
after acquiring The Echo Nest.

While I understand why the streaming platforms might think it's in their
interests to make cross-service track relationships difficult to determine,
I'm disappointed that Spotify shut down a useful service that really helped
music lovers. From some brief searching earlier today, it looks like no one
has taken up the mantle yet.

------
lukeschlather
It would be really nice of the Library of Congress had a simple API so this
could just be a thin (even client-side) wrapper around that, and you could
easily turn the Library of Congress' URI for the work into a link onto a
platform where you could purchase/download/stream the work.

------
bariumbitmap
Similar to combine.fm, though Songwhip supports more services and isn't open
source.
[https://github.com/kudos/combine.fm](https://github.com/kudos/combine.fm)

~~~
Kudos
That's mine, thanks for the mention.

------
frankdenbow
Clean and works well, nicely done! Are you able to pull in embeds from the
various platforms as well? You may also want to consider adding analytics to
this and charging for it, something along the lines of smarturl.it that many
artists seem to use (example: Alicia Keys
[https://smarturl.it/xALICIAx](https://smarturl.it/xALICIAx))

------
blackjack48
What differentiates this from Linkfire or Amplify?

------
anotheryou
Really cool!

Maybe add a link to save it on archive.org to your ...-menu? Like so:
[https://web.archive.org/save/https://songwhip.com/drexciya/y...](https://web.archive.org/save/https://songwhip.com/drexciya/you-
dont-know)

------
discordance
Some feedback - the search doesn't work very well.

If I type 'Gigi Masin Tears of a clown' into the search, I get no results. If
I type 'Gigi Masin', then the track appears near the top of the search
results.

------
meremortals
Love this and use it constantly. There's a useful Alfred extension too

------
hypersundays
This reminds me of bop.fm (YC S14, I think) in a way.

------
anentropic
Would be even better if it had Bandcamp support

------
SMAAART
This is #BRILLIANT

